# Hauntcast 32 is available!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Come & get it! Hauntcast 32 is now available at http://hauntcast.net/ , http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/hauntcast/id359517803 , and our new Android App.
Featuring part 2 of my interview with Matt Ford from the House at Haunted Hill, author & artist Ghoul Friday, Sharon from Indy Hauntfest and music guest the Ghastly Ones. JT reviews Super 8 and Stake land, Denhaunt teaches you how to make a foam casket, & Rev covers integrating local/regional history and details into your haunt. 
We are debuting 2 new segments: Access Hollyween with Grimlock (aka Frightguy) and Pro haunt segment Something Wicked with Ed Gannon of Spookworld fame.


----------

